# 15 "Bad" Habits That Are Good For You



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I reckon that most people will find some of these reassuring:

"Bad" habits

Phil


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be ok - think I'm guilty of most of them.  :lol: 

Viv


----------

